
We Need to Know Who’s Developed Immunity to Coronavirus - fortran77
https://www.wsj.com/articles/we-need-to-know-whos-developed-immunity-to-coronavirus-11585262496
======
mindslight
Cart before the horse. Societally we're still trying to figure out who even
_has_ the virus! This disease isn't just some kind of trial everyone just
needs to get through, especially as doing so will overwhelm the medical
system.

Rather than pushing the narrative of "restarting the economy", this time
invoking the few people who have immunity, let's focus on reducing the growth
rate and otherwise recovering from where two months of inaction and
incompetence has left us - eg produce and distribute enough masks for everyone
to wear one in public. After the numbers start to level off, then we can talk
about how to prudently relax the draconian restrictions that were made
necessary.

